# Grandin Road 2014



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There's lots of things I like. Hmmm.....maybe if I win the lottery.

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I might have to pull the trigger on that skeleton cat to go with the skeleton dog we got last year.

I guess the ears on both the cat and the dogs are so people will know what they are:jol:


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The large dog is the one item that my wife could not wait to show me from the catalog we received this week.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I might have to pull the trigger on that skeleton cat to go with the skeleton dog we got last year.
> 
> I guess the ears on both the cat and the dogs are so people will know what they are:jol:


:jol:That cat is cool...you may want to get "Tweety Bonez" too...then you have the whole pet gambit!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

ATLfun said:


> The large dog is the one item that my wife could not wait to show me from the catalog we received this week.


:jol:What??? You received your Grandinroad catalogue...and I DIDN'T????? Dang it...I built the last 15 stories in their building with all my purchases....what in the world???


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:What??? You received your Grandinroad catalogue...and I DIDN'T????? Dang it...I built the last 15 stories in their building with all my purchases....what in the world???


Hahahahaha.... dang, that was EXACTLY what I was thinking too!!!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, Grandin road is really starting to become a favorite for me. I have gotten stuff from them for the last couple years and bought 2 pieces for this year already. So far I have been very happy with the quality and detail of the items for the money. True it's great to build your own props and I always will, but there is only so many hours in a day. They have a whole bunch every year that I really like.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:Seriously? I STILL have not received a Grandinroad Halloween Haven catalog?? I've received tons of emails....but I need to turn the pages....see the glossy pictures....I need....Grand...in....road....
Perhaps my pumpkin patch has not been very sincere....


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't received the "official" halloween haven catalog, but I have received one that has some halloween items at the end of the catalog. In any case I have already ordered this: FIRE AND ICE SPOT LIGHT
Item#: 141040


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> I haven't received the "official" halloween haven catalog, but I have received one that has some halloween items at the end of the catalog.


I should have been more specific before forum members stormed the corporate headquarters of Grandin Road with flaming pumpkin torches. The last six pages or so of the Fall catalog contained Halloween items. They had a fantastic photo of skeleton outside with a skeleton dog on a leash.

.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

We got our Halloween Haven catalog today. Did anybody notice the $350 door wreaths?


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Got mine too. The Wife is already making a wish list. Yeah, thats a heap of dough for a wreath.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Grandinroad has a 30% off on one item sale right now. I guess it is their response to Spirit's 30% off sale last weekend. Better than free shipping.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hate you ATLfun. If I get kicked out of the house it's your fault. But I can come sleep on your couch right. I'll bring my Venetian Victoria I bought at the 30% off sale. I'm glad she has hands. The last two figures I bought from Granlin Road didn't have hands. and I'm having trouble finding left hands. I read a suggestion to use the heat gun to soften a right hand and soften it then shape it into a left hand. Does anyone know if that works?

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/374015


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I got Victoria too Scareme! She arrived about six weeks ago and I've hidden her (unopened) in the basement like a dirty secret. She has two skeleton dogs to keep her company (dirty secrets 2 & 3). Impulse purchases like these can't be revealed recklessly. It will take careful planning.....


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought the werewolf rug. It will be a real shocker as a welcome mat by the front door.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I got Victoria too Scareme! She arrived about six weeks ago and I've hidden her (unopened) in the basement like a dirty secret. She has two skeleton dogs to keep her company (dirty secrets 2 & 3). Impulse purchases like these can't be revealed recklessly. It will take careful planning.....


:jol:"like a dirty secret" OMG! I just snorted juice out of my nose when I read that, ha, ha, ha! Funny guy! (Ouch on the juice though...):googly:


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

A limited selection of Halloween is 50% off for 13 hours. I didn't see anything that I liked or did not already have, but your mileage may vary.

Brian


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have my eye on the spell casting witch. I wonder if it will be in stock long enough to be 50% off?


----------

